# Has anybody's order gone to build proper yet?



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Getting bored of this now. I thought our orders were meant to be going into the factory system last week (for those of us with no delayed options, at least). So what happened? Anyone with bona fide factory confirmed build date, or is everyone still just whistling dixie?


----------



## Aerialcamera (Mar 7, 2003)

My dealer has confirmed building in week 36 definate.

3.2 Dsg. Silver/black. Xenon Plus. 10 spokes, i pod. Acoustic. Storage. Phone prep.


----------



## keithy69 (Jun 28, 2006)

Im week 38, i spoke to the dealer on monday and he says there 'appears' to be no delays "at the moment"......
2.0
dolphin grey
flappy paddles
red leather

cheers!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> is everyone still just whistling dixie?


I think I need to learn the tune. My dealer has gone very - very - quiet. Which just makes me start to wonder ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Aerialcamera said:


> My dealer has confirmed building in week 36 definate.
> 
> 3.2 Dsg. Silver/black. Xenon Plus. 10 spokes, i pod. Acoustic. Storage. Phone prep.


Not possible,
Phone prep and parking are not available until week 38.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

keithy69 said:


> Im week 38, i spoke to the dealer on monday and he says there 'appears' to be no delays "at the moment"......
> 2.0
> dolphin grey
> flappy paddles
> ...


All your options are available so week 38 sounds good.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

To clarify: not what the dealer has told you, but what you have seen in B/W (black and green, even) on the ordering system or a print out. My dealer has be honest with me, and has promised nought. But not all are like that, as the Order Monitor (aka Tosh) has subtly expressed.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Ordered mine at the weekend and its come back as week 38. I knew i ordered a quick car, but seeing will be believing re delivery


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is that not 'subtly' put?

I may need to up my meds even further. i thought that was rather factually and non confrontational this time - i didnt even argue.

The dates they are giving are mainly rubbish - dont believe them.
A week 38 order will go confirmed next week, once confirmed it will be built in that week.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

:?

I didn't get all this excited about my last car. Ok, so it wasn't as exciting as the TT2, but it was still Â£25k worth of brand new Audi, built to my spec. And it was still my money buying it.

Last time, I decided on the spec. Then I changed my mind. Then I changed my mind again. And finally decided. Then I ordered it, and then changed my mind again (who's calling me a woman?). Then I just sat back calmly and waited a couple of months (factory build), knowing that it would turn up sooner or later.

I didn't know what the build week was. I didn't care.

It actually arrived 2 days before I hoped it would arrive (my birthday!), with extra options on it (for free, Audi must have known it was my birthday present!!). The timing was pretty much when the dealer said it would arrive.

So why am I getting so worked up about the new TT? It'll turn up. Sometime. Won't it?

:twisted: It's all your fault. :evil:

:wink:

Did I choose the right colour do you think?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its because you want to be the first in the car and show off like me


----------



## keithy69 (Jun 28, 2006)

im in no panic for mine anyway, its just my other car has to be returned round about that delivery time so im hoping i'll get it as near to when said and not have to drive around in the other works ... 'vehicle'!!!  
no pics of a dolphin grey one yet... hope its nice......


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

keithy69 said:


> im in no panic for mine anyway, its just my other car has to be returned round about that delivery time so im hoping i'll get it as near to when said and not have to drive around in the other works ... 'vehicle'!!!
> no pics of a dolphin grey one yet... hope its nice......


Isnt this dolphin grey? http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=68309


----------



## keithy69 (Jun 28, 2006)

oh here..... i certainly hope so, looks nice, dolphin might be darker though.... if not i could change it to that colour!!!


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I think that's Condor.


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

looks like the sample i had in my hands at the weekend.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

ezzie said:


> I think that's Condor.


Here we go again .... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

keithy69 said:


> ... if not i could change it to that colour!!!


Only if you're more than 4 weeks from you build date.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

definitely Condor Grey - Dolphin is much darker


----------



## mikeyinhk (Jun 5, 2006)

ok went to see my dealer last night. He has quoted me approx week builds between 38 and 41 previously. Said last night that can't confirm a date as there is still a hold up with ipod. Any one getting the same story?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not totally true - see my options and when topic (ignore the debate at the end).


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Just spoken to my Mr Dealer.

We're now in week 33.

My car has a build date of week 36 "on the system"

Anticipated delivery week 39/40.

Which is either last week in Sept, or first week in Oct.

               

Spec - 3.2Q V6, S-tronic, Bose, Bi-Colours, Cruise, Ipod connection, Deep Sea Blue.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

scheduled or confirmed?

see i was correct again - orders starting to move now.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Confirmed 

To be fair, the guy has always said it'll probably be here at the end of Sept. When I ordered, he told me to expect it early October, and I might "be lucky". 4 months on, and he's still telling me the same story. So, top marks for consistency.

Now ... financing ... insurance ... clear the garage out ... arguments with the wife about what "our" really means ...


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> arguments with the wife about what "our" really means ...


 :lol: :lol:

i've been there - until she kerbed and alloy!


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Confirmed
> 
> To be fair, the guy has always said it'll probably be here at the end of Sept. When I ordered, he told me to expect it early October, and I might "be lucky". 4 months on, and he's still telling me the same story. So, top marks for consistency.
> 
> Now ... financing ... insurance ... clear the garage out ... arguments with the wife about what "our" really means ...


 :lol: Know what you mean on the "our"!

Mind you, going down the *"our"* route meant i only put Â£13k into the car - bet no one else got one that cheap! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends what you mean by putting in.

Its not costing me that much to move to the MKII


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Very cool guys just to remind you all it is only 18 YES 18 weeks also till christmas [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]  [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well may i be the first to say merry xmas.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Depends what you mean by putting in.
> 
> Its not costing me that much to move to the MKII


Fair point ....

My previous car was a lease car, so my part is (Â£13k) cash.

Hence, for Â£13k i get to drive around in a Â£26k car for 95% of the time!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

*Ours* as in "what's yours is mine, and what's mine is yours".

Apart from a brand spanking new & shiny TT2, obviously.

My wife's usual "vehicle" is a Subaru Forester. Which is a little different from a TT2 in terms of view-of-the-road (we live in the middle of the country with lots of winding country lanes), handling, off-roadability and general performance (if not in terms of 4WD and 0-60 acceleration) from a TT2.

Not sure she'd like the changes in driving style too much. At least, I hope not.

Oh, and the dog crates won't fit in the back of the TT either. Which is really "case closed" :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

In the end it cost me a Mini Cooper to make a successful transition from 'ours' to 'mine' - but she's well happy now bless her


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Very cool guys just to remind you all it is only 18 YES 18 weeks also till christmas [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] ...


Time to get your Mrs Santa party outfit out again


----------



## mikeyinhk (Jun 5, 2006)

TTTony congrats on the confimation, I see you have ipod, my guy is telling me thats whats holding mine up. Can you provide and amo for me to go back to him


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Tosh confirmed that its a week 36 option.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 60&start=0


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Tosh confirmed that its a week 36 option.


And he's the man what knows. Even if he does think that the 2.0t FWD is the better car :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm 100% sure I did not say that about the FWD.

I will not be going to changing my order for a 3.2V6 to a 20T - trust me.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool guys just to remind you all it is only 18 YES 18 weeks also till christmas [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] ...
> ...


Damn I've been rumbled .

Never mind week counting till you get your new toy I bet your counting the days Tony  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I will not be going to changing my order for a 3.2V6 to a 20T - trust me.


So you didn't vote from a QS to 2.0 then?  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No you did one, and the other person has yet to own up.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

har har har and I knew you would react too Toshy :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but i didnt.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You did when I spoke to you on msn!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

that was due to you flashing your boobs at me.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

:?

oooo. Sorry. I must be in the wrong place. I thought this was a TT forum discussing cars, and a thread talking about build dates ....

IT was all different when Dotti was off in her caravan ....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL you two pack it in :lol: . Caravan pmsl :lol: .

But whilst I was in the nice sunny HOT SUNNY SOUTH OF FRANCE  I managed to see only ONE YES ONE mk1 TT 8)


----------



## Aerialcamera (Mar 7, 2003)

I answered the thread about a confirmed build date, saying mine was confirmed at week 36, with an i pod and parking, the person called 'Toshiba' who appears to answer everyones queries and apparently knows everything answered me with
'Not possible, Phone prep and parking are not available until week 38.' so my dealer in responce has supplied me with a printout from Audi Dialog CONFIRMING my order as WEEK 36, with the i pod/ parking/Phone Prep and even telling me its coming into Grimsby! so this is in black and white and I have it here, so either Toshiba is saying Audi are now lying (not the dealer) so I am interested to know where his information comes from and to be sure the answer will soon become apparent, either it will be built week 36 or it will not.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Perhaps your information is more up to date, as Toshiba posted the information on this two weeks ago.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Aerialcamera said:


> ....and even telling me its coming into Grimsby!


They all come in to Grimsby. But yours won't be quite yet, if it's being built in 3 weeks time.

I hope you and your dealer are right, and Tosh and Audi are hopelessly wrong and everything is much earlier than we think. Would be sooooo nice!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

No confirmation on mine yet, although the dealer says he has had 2 confirmed dates this week


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

No confirmation on mine yet, although the dealer says he has had 2 confirmed dates this week


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Aerialcamera said:


> I answered the thread about a confirmed build date, saying mine was confirmed at week 36, with an i pod and parking, the person called 'Toshiba' who appears to answer everyones queries and apparently knows everything answered me with
> 'Not possible, Phone prep and parking are not available until week 38.' so my dealer in responce has supplied me with a printout from Audi Dialog CONFIRMING my order as WEEK 36, with the i pod/ parking/Phone Prep and even telling me its coming into Grimsby! so this is in black and white and I have it here, so either Toshiba is saying Audi are now lying (not the dealer) so I am interested to know where his information comes from and to be sure the answer will soon become apparent, either it will be built week 36 or it will not.


The info is from head of the Production & Supply department as well as from the Programmes Development Manager.

All the information i have provided has been confirmed by multiple dealers as they do get sent info from time to time by Audi with regards to production schedules.

I am not Going to argue with you, The info is/was correct - i even posted how dealers can get round the dates.

I have nothing to prove to anyone.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> They all come in to Grimsby.


So, if I pop up to Grimsby, and watch all the transporters coming out of the port ... I might get to see my car sometime in the next few weeks?

Isn't that lucky - I've not booked a summer holiday yet.

Perhaps I should borrow Dotti's caravan and head North.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > They all come in to Grimsby.
> ...


Campervan :lol:

Weed anybody?  :wink:

Sorry back on topic


----------



## DoubleB (Jan 2, 2006)

Just spoken to my dealer - Wakefield

Ordered 18th May - 2.0T with no options that should delay anything

Still showing as week 40 BUT NOT confirmed

He has got a few confirmed this week - earliest is a basic 2.oT with only metallic which is week 36 confirmed

Thought it might be of interest


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DoubleB said:


> Still showing as week 40 BUT NOT confirmed


FYI: A week 40 car would/will not go confirmed until w/c 4th sept.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

It's Tuesday again. Any new confirms? Someone ought to run a list in a sticky - with odds on who gets theirs first.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can see competition already between Rebel and Toshy outdoing eachother with who will get their's first :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I've just got off the phone from my dealer (Crawley Audi).

I lost my bottle over the weekend and changed the colour from Sahara Silver to Condor Grey.

Fortunately it's still only factory ordered so I was able to make the change and the latest news they have given me is that I have a scheduled build week 39.

Someone correct me if i'm wrong but if this is accurate then it should confirm next week with delivery around about week 43/44?


----------



## jonnyv (Jul 16, 2006)

I have a confirmed build date of 18th Sept which is week 38. Dealer said it would be 4 week after this when I can take delivery of the car.

Spec nothing special

2.0 s-tronic, metalic, Bose, Wheels.

Cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You will get it before then. two weeks after build is about the normal sort of time.

Hello and welcome btw.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Mine confirmed into week 38.

2.0T Ibis White
Extended Black Leather
Magnetic Ride
Xenons
BOSE

Steve


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Tosh, did you have a dodgy curry over the weekend?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

So last week in September, first week in October are the ones to watch - unless Audi finds another spanner. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Tosh, did you have a dodgy curry over the weekend?


Maybe i'm hinting at something :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Why, does your wife read this forum? :wink:


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

jonnyv said:


> I have a confirmed build date of 18th Sept which is week 38. Dealer said it would be 4 week after this when I can take delivery of the car.
> 
> Spec nothing special
> 
> ...


Same confirmed build week and dealer saying 4 weeks to me as well. Seems to be confusion that people are hoping for 2 though. Hope my salesguy is wrong


----------



## jonnyv (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you,

I will hassle them for an earlier date then!

Is there any way I can get proof that they are telling the truth and it has definatly gone 'confirmed'?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Johnny,

You could ask them if you can change spec. If they reply yes you are not confirmed.

Steve


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Now confirmed for week 39


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jonnyv said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I will hassle them for an earlier date then!
> 
> Is there any way I can get proof that they are telling the truth and it has definatly gone 'confirmed'?


Ring customer services and ask for a customer services manager. Tell him you want to change spec but the dealers says it confirmed but can he do anything for you. He cant but he wont know you know he cant. :wink:

Mines currently 37.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Yahooooo just been told my order is confirmed Week 39


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

39's a better build week else it means getting it in the middle of a month and losing some tax.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Tosh can you please change your avatar? I've just had rather full lunch. Its making visiting the site a stomach churning experience.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you dont like it? i thought it was natural.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Cheers for that. It is indeed natural, just no need for a diagram


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The maids been so its all sorted now.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> 39's a better build week else it means getting it in the middle of a month and losing some tax.


Not if they do their job properly.

From new, the dealer (or you) can pay for an extra week or whatever - so you don't lose out.

The Honda delaer did this for us on the CRV without us even having to ask - however that was the last thing approaching half decent service I have had from them since


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends how long it takes to turn up after build. I'll just see what happens - but yes agree you can pay for a year and a week.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Bryn said:


> I've just got off the phone from my dealer (Crawley Audi).
> 
> I lost my bottle over the weekend and changed the colour from Sahara Silver to Condor Grey.


Shame on you :wink:

Am I now the only one who has ordered SS on here ?

Now you're making me think again :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Shame on you :wink:
> 
> Am I now the only one who has ordered SS on here ?
> 
> Now you're making me think again :lol:


Yeah I just could'nt go through with it without seeing it first.

Went confirmed yesterday so it's Condour Grey now and that's that! 
I'm sure i'll like it though the one I saw at Goodwood looked superb.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

looks like most of the cars have now gone confirmed. might have something real to talk about soon.

Anyone got a dashpod problem yet or know how to retro fit the DVD sat nav


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

my order is now confirmed for end of the 1st week of oct......which is pretty good considering when i first ordered it i was expecting mid november......


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

mrmyagi said:


> my order is now confirmed for end of the 1st week of oct......which is pretty good considering when i first ordered it i was expecting mid november......


If its 'confirmed' thats when they start building it -

So you probably won't see it until the end of October.

What build week have you got ? 40 ?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> If its 'confirmed' thats when they start building it -
> 
> So you probably won't see it until the end of October.
> 
> What build week have you got ? 40 ?


No, it goes 'confirmed' about 4 weeks prior to the build week, then it takes about a week to build and then after it's built approx 4 weeks until delivery

Mine 'confirmed' yesterday and I have a build week 39 so I expect to take delivery around about week 43 (end of October)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

mrmyagi said:


> my order is now confirmed for end of the 1st week of oct......which is pretty good considering when i first ordered it i was expecting mid november......


Congrats I bet you're well chuffed. I'm double chuffed I was told last week not to expect mine until mid Jan 07! but now it looks like I'll be taking delivery end of October  
looks like some little german bod has put a bit of oil on the wheels and the good old Audi supply chain is eventually starting to move [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Bryn said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > If its 'confirmed' thats when they start building it -
> ...


Sorry, thats what I meant to say - if he has a build week of 40 then he should see it week 44 ish.

Week 39 is an excellent build week, that's when mine is scheduled for too! Our cars could be 'born' at the same time!

They'll have had a few weeks to go through the learning curve and will hopefully be quite good at building them by week 39, and should have used up all the dodgy coil packs and Dashpods etc on Tosh's Car (Week 37) :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

they had trainee week when they did rebels cars so its ok.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> they had trainee week when they did rebels cars so its ok.


Trainee week? I thought it was bring your child to work day when they made his? All the parents stood around eating cake and drinking Palinka as they laughed at their kids trying to fit steel rims from a Trabant to Rebel's car. Strange thing is, they manage it - even the spare.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It'll be ok, he's dutch

Couple of schmokes and a f*cked dashpod is cool man - freaky lights!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Didn't Rebel go to collect his new mk2 TT today?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> It'll be ok, he's dutch
> 
> Couple of schmokes and a f*cked dashpod is cool man - freaky lights!


 :lol: :lol:

He'll be along in a minute shouting his head off you watch
'you english sissys no laugh at me' :wink: :lol:


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

well from what he told me, the car will be ready to pick in the first week of october.........

hope it does arrive then and he isnt just tickling my provebials to avoid me taking any more options off (i.e. dropping sat nav for ipod) to 
speed up delivery.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Confirmed build week 39! :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Confirmed build week 39! :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Congrats - same as me - the best build week


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Confirmed build week 39! :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Told you it would be soon :wink:

Looks like the whole of WK39 production run is for forum members :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Except for people with expensive tastes. :? But on this basis, mine may go confirmed in about 5 weeks time. _[half hearted "woohoo" and a tiny flag being waved]_


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> ...


Indeed you told so! Cheers mate! I did call Audi CS this morning though and 10 minutes later my sales person was on the phone with me giving me the news and booking the test drive for the 18th.

It looks like by mid-October we will have a lot of people in this forum posting pictures and first experiences with their shiny new cars! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> Indeed you told so! Cheers mate! I did call Audi CS this morning though and 10 minutes later my sales person was on the phone with me giving me the news and booking the test drive for the 18th.


Works everytime - and the dealer gets a kicking! :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't have the heart to do that, even though if my dealer was any more laid back he'd be in a coma.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Give me your commision number and dealers name - i'll do it.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks Tosh. But it's no more mister nice guy - I've gone and done it myself.

I don't know my commission number though. I'm not sure I have one. Should it be on the Audi ordering system print out I got from the dealer when he submitted my order back in May/June? I can't remember noticing it.

Anyway, the lady from Audi has taken all my other details (why she wanted my inside leg measurement, I have no idea) and has promised to get back to me on the DVD Sat Nav and Autopack availability.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Give me your commision number and dealers name - i'll do it.


Tosh if you ever get any sort of invitation from Audi, don't go, they'll spit in your food :lol:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Except for people with expensive tastes. :? But on this basis, mine may go confirmed in about 5 weeks time. _[half hearted "woohoo" and a tiny flag being waved]_


Mine is still showing as scheduled for Week 43  . I've asked the dealer to drop ISOFIX if it will bring the date forward.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I did the same and went confirmed in 2days.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for that. I'll give him a couple of days then chase him up. If no joy then a call to Audi CS me thinks


----------

